# Dr Crimmy's (actual review) - Juice Reviews



## Lord Vetinari (23/4/16)

Hi ho @Silver I will change the thread title as soon as the other 'flames' thread drops off the most recent posts and hot threads lists. Keeping it clean for your sake so I don't send you running about.

REVIEW:

Well some may know about my 'flaming coils' freak-out with the Key Lime Yoghurt. As was eventually pointed out, VG has a flash point of 160 degrees C. If my inexperience and excited attitude put you off these juices, I apologise deeply. So any stories about Crimmy's catching fire, that was me, and I have established beyond any doubts it was my error. Pulsing Claptons at 90 watts will do this. Noob error. Tagging @capetocuba and @Vaping Kicks Ash so this review can be referenced. My apologies fellas. You have been very patient with all my noob-ness.

FLAVOR - Key Lime Yoghurt

I picked it up on recommendation from Ross. Asked for a fruit flavour he thinks I will like. I am not a fruit fan. This was an excellent choice!

Bridging a gap between fruits and dessert, I have over-vaped my bottle. Inhale is very smooth, consistent gentle lime on a lovely yoghurt cloud. Exhale becomes SUPER thick and rich. Lime frozen yoghurt. Spot on, super convincing. It actually leaves your mouth watering.

I can only describe it as 'juicy' to the level that many other juices feel VERY dry in the mouth if used to the Key Lime Yoghurt.

Not a super complex flavour but I was looking for something simple. As a huge dessert fan it is the exact step towards fruit that I needed. The lime note really is fantastic, juicy, super real. Just the right amount of tartness, doesn't shrivel your cheeks. But always has that crisp fresh edge.

Cant fault it for flavour. Not at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (23/4/16)

I always enjoy reading your comments or reviews @Lord Vetinari - I like people that don't take themselves too seriously and that can have a chuckle at themselves too. I guess it's because I'm a laid back chilled guy, in a hyper, bouncing off the walls kinda way.
Oh ya nice review bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/4/16)

Greyz said:


> I always enjoy reading your comments or reviews @Lord Vetinari - I like people that don't take themselves too seriously and that can have a chuckle at themselves too. I guess it's because I'm a laid back chilled guy, in a hyper, bouncing off the walls kinda way.
> Oh ya nice review bud


I am with you 100 percent. Life should be filled with mirth and laughter and I KNOW what you mean with bouncing off the walls... add chirping like a budgee and you get me on the average Wednesday. If I took myself seriously I would be a pretty depressing fella

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/6/16)

Great review! 

Can we get this locally? If so, do you perhaps know who stocks it?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (7/6/16)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Great review!
> 
> Can we get this locally? If so, do you perhaps know who stocks it?


Vape Cartel in Cape Town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Vape Cartel in Cape Town



I ca't seem to find anything on their site relating to Dr Crimmy's


----------



## blujeenz (7/6/16)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I ca't seem to find anything on their site relating to Dr Crimmy's


The Cape Town branch is a separate entity from the website and as such doesnt always stock the same products.
The Banana Pudding is the best 80ml @ R450.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

